# Allroad Body mods ...Skirts??



## uDubbinYet (Jul 22, 2009)

is there any after market side skirts that look good on the allroad or any other body mods out there?


----------



## uDubbinYet (Jul 22, 2009)

Or does anyone have pix of an allroad with rs6 bumper?:thumbup:


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

Skirts - not that I have seen. Alternate door blades, but the ar has the largest.

RS6 bumpers - these are not a direct bolt on.


----------

